# 10/22 ans .22 short rounds



## Wyoming_Winds (Nov 11, 2013)

I have been considering buying a .22 to plink and shoot backyard pests from time to time.

I have been considering a Ruger 10/22 or possibly a Henry lever action.

The 10/22 is a pain to load the .22 shorts to shoot in town (one at a time) and the Henry is a tube feed (need I say more).

Does anyone have any experience with the aftermarket/modified 10/22 magazines that are modified to work with the .22 shorts?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I dont think that the 10/22 action will cycle properly with the .22 shorts and the magazines likely would take some serious work to modify.

If you are convinced that you want to shoot .22 shorts, it would be best to buy the Henry. I own both a 10/22 and a Henry, and I shoot the Henry all the time. I couldnt say when the last time was that I shot the 10/22....

Leavers are cool too! 8)


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Just a thought but if your looking to shoot .22 shorts in town, why not buy one of those Gamo .22 cal air rifles that actually shoot a .22 cal projectile as fast or faster than the .22 short and are almost silent.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's my advise; if you want to shoot in town and shoot pests you can't beat a good air rifle. I took out a EC dove at 92yds (yes I checked it with my range finder) I'm not sure I could consistently do that but up to 75yrds I'm <1" groups. And they're cheap to shoot and almost silent.
As for .22 shorts I think you'll have to use something that's tube feed. I have a Remington pump (almost as cool as a leaver) that feeds shorts well but my 10/22 wouldn't. I'd go for the leaver over the 10/22.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Another vote for the Henry lever, or maybe an air rifle.


----------



## Wyoming_Winds (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought the Henry. Now if any stores would get a shipment of bullets...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Remington still makes the model 552 (semi) it's made to cycle both.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wyoming_Winds said:


> I bought the Henry. Now if any stores would get a shipment of bullets...


Shorts are really hard to come by right now. I lucked out a year ago and found a brick of shorts sitting in a sporting goods store collecting dust for $9.00. I picked it up faster than a hot potato and brought it to the counter. The clerk informed me it was shorts and not LR and if I bought it there would be no return.....I just smiled and plunked down the cash and walked away with a steal of a deal.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Another idea would be to use subsonic ammo rather than shorts. The CCI subsonic stuff is just under 1100 ft per second and cycles my 10/22 just fine. Also quieter than standard stuff.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I love my Henry and am tempted to buy another. Great choice!

.22 shorts have been fairly easy for me to find. But I suppose it's all about what is in demand at the moment. But it seems most people don't want .22 shorts cuz their guns won't shoot em.


----------



## Wyoming_Winds (Nov 11, 2013)

Henry 22's are on sale at Cabelas. They are priced higher in the store, but they will match their website pricing.


----------

